# guppy comments



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have finally got a line of good healthy fancy guppies that live longer than 6 months! So of course i am overrun- a pleasant treat after having such rotten luck for the past few years.
Anyway I 'stole' a feeder female from my son's turtle tank. She dropped about 60 fry one night and ate 50% of them by noon the next day. The remaining fry are all little wretches and hard as all get out to catch. this is very unlike the fancy guppies that swim into my net just because they can!
These little feeder fish are very feisty and very tiny too. Out of all the fry it appears that only 1 is a male- perhaps more may develop. He is a full 1/4 inch long at 2 months but he has all his colors and his gonodopin. He chases all the girls.
It took me more than 3 days of trying to catch him. i still have not been able to get all the fry out of the fry tank they are so fast and wily.
Also they are quite aggressive to any other fry. My platy dropped 10 rather large fry 2 days ago and the guppy fry have been trying to eat them.
I read in PFK this past week that large fish like cichlids and dempseys seem to have lost their aggression now they are mostly tank bred. I am thinking perhaps it is the same with fancy guppies in light of the behaviour of these feeder guppies.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keeping fish in a tank generation after generation and only breeding some of them is definitely a selective pressure. Whether fish get tamer or meaner depends on how the keeper selects. IMO many tank raised cichlids like convicts and Kenyi seem to be meaner that wild caught.


----------

